

The future of fabrication is here: Shapeways announces stainless steel printing - edw519
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/08/04/the-future-of-fabrication-is-here-shapeways-announces-stainless-steel-printing/

======
asciilifeform
Soon, "printcrime" will be prosecuted:

<http://craphound.com/?p=573>

~~~
GavinB
In the long run, every industry is going to be "napstered." We’re going to
have to rethink our economic structure to find incentives that work.

If you think the RIAA an MPAA were a problem, wait until it’s Walmart and
Costco.

On the other hand, I don’t think that tyranny (prosecute everyone) or anarchy
(copy anything for free, designers get $0 for their effort) is going to be the
optimal solution.

~~~
roc
We'll have to rethink things long before that.

Once we achieve workable computer vision, automation is going to rapidly
replace all non-creative human labor. And that's a lot closer than the
technology required to make even an at-home lab* capable of turning out a copy
of, say, an mp3 player. (* Allowing for separate machines that print circuits,
build cases, etc)

Less complex/capable 'replicators' that turn out spare parts won't be that
disruptive. The first world doesn't fix modern goods much as-is. When we do,
we're tend to pay disproportionately more for the _knowledge_ than the parts.

------
TrevorJ
I wonder if in the long run it would be more robust to print the mold, and
cast the metal material in it. Molds generally created out of some sort of
clay/sand with an activated resin bonding the material. It seems as if that
would be easier build using a 3d printer than building the metal part
directly.

~~~
bockris
One difference is that you can 'print' things that you can't make a mold for.
see

<http://www.bathsheba.com/sculpt/>

and

<http://www.bulatov.org/metal/index.html>

~~~
anigbrowl
I met Mr Bulatov at the Maker Faire (why do you Americans think it's cute to
employ faux-medieval spellings?). His pieces are even more impressive in
reality.

------
ntoshev
I doubt the physical characteristics of "layered steel powder" are close to
the real steel.

~~~
krschultz
The press release isn't even right, powdered metal rapid prototyping has been
around for a while. This specific method or material may be new but it
certainly isn't the first non-polymer 3D printer.

Anyone who thinks car parts will be made this doesn't understand the process.
Thinking of it as a computer, rapid prototyping have a cost that is basically
O(n). Molding/stamping have a cost that is O(1) + O(n), where the O(1) cost is
HUGE and the O(n) part is tiny. At some point the mold/stamp makes a lot more
sense. Cars are one application where this will NEVER EVER make sense - except
for non functional prototypes.

~~~
TrevorJ
Or single-run custom parts. Great if you need something that is no longer
being made or isn't readily available. Just as you say, there are advantages
of molding/stamping, but it all depends on the situation.

~~~
krschultz
Thats true, but think of the typical situation where you need a custom part -
to replace a broken one. I have a car from 1961 and one of the pieces I've had
trouble replacing is the king pin (i.e. the pin that the front tires rotate
around on a rear wheel drive car). It wasn't designed strong enough so it
breaks commonly. They are not made anymore and it is difficult to replace.
This technique wouldn't help me one bit because if cast steel didn't do it,
then powdered steel sure isn't.

On the other hand the jewelery idea is probably a good one, strength
properties don't matter too much.

You are right that it is all about the situation, but I see too many people
that think 3D printing is somehow going to revolutionize the manufacture of
physical things, its not. It may work in really specific instances, but thats
about it, and if I had to buy 1 manufacturing machine for my home/business it
would be a CNC controlled mill not a 3D printer.

~~~
skorgu
Jay Leno is already a fan of CNC'ing otherwise unobtainable car parts:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/jay_leno_garage/4...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/automotive/jay_leno_garage/4320759.html?page=1)

------
metafunctor
I wonder if this could print some remaining parts in the RepRap
(<http://reprap.org/>).

------
mhb
Might be worth noting that a model of this material costs $10 per cubic
centimeter versus $1.68 for the nylon-like material.

~~~
anigbrowl
True, but if you're using it to show off your prototype or for making artistic
_objets_ , the extra heft and perceived durability will likely be well worth
it.

------
cesare
This is just mind blowing!

------
clistctrl
could pair well with the 3D scanner that was featured on here a few days ago:
<https://www.nextengine.com/indexSecure.htm>

